# IE 7 Updates



## Ping898 (Oct 18, 2006)

Microsoft is expected to release the next version of Internet Explorer, known as IE7, today, Oct. 18.  It will be available to the general public on Nov. 1 via Microsoft&#8217;s auto-update program.  I just recieved info from our IT group that they are finding a lot of incompatibilities with IE7 and other programs.  I don't know how many people out here just use auto update and install whatever microsoft says it wants too, but it might be worth it to choose the custom install option and deselect IE7 and hold off on installing IE7 for a few months.  Assuming anyone here uses IE still instead of Firefox or other browser choises.....


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 18, 2006)

Firefox 2 should be out around the same time, since the RC3 was released a couple days ago.  Think I'll stick with that and Opera.  

IE is the debil!!!


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 19, 2006)

IE7 works perfectly fine for me, and has no problems with my plug-ins.


----------



## bydand (Oct 19, 2006)

I dislike greatly IE, and switched to firefox a long time ago.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 19, 2006)

Given the issues I've been having with my recent Itunes upgrade, I think I'll just hold off for a bit on this one...


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 19, 2006)

I saw a blurb today (lost the link) that they first IE 7 exploit has already been published...


----------



## Kacey (Oct 19, 2006)

I use Firefox; I find it to be more user friendly for everything I use... except Microsoft Update, of course!


----------



## ed-swckf (Oct 20, 2006)

I downloaded a beta version of ie7 a month or so ago, it was pretty ok then, hung on a few things.  I downloaded the version available now a couple of days ago just to see if they had addressed the problems i had and they had.  Recently i've been using k-melon.


----------



## hemi (Oct 20, 2006)

Not to change the subject of this thread but I was just wondering if any one else has had this problem with Fire Fox. When I was using that program I had a problem writing things in Word then cut copy and pasting it to other sites like MT, KT my Yahoo mail. I ended up switching back in IE.


----------



## bydand (Oct 20, 2006)

2004hemi said:


> Not to change the subject of this thread but I was just wondering if any one else has had this problem with Fire Fox. When I was using that program I had a problem writing things in Word then cut copy and pasting it to other sites like MT, KT my Yahoo mail. I ended up switching back in IE.



Never had a problem doing that.


----------



## Monadnock (Oct 20, 2006)

I've been on the release candidate for a while now on my work laptop . Updated it once. I will probably go to the final version soon on all of my machines (that run legit windows)...oops, did I say that?


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm waiting to upgrade to Firefox 2.0, but I tend to use Safari more.

I use IE at work as a corporate thng and the more I use it the more I like FireFox


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 27, 2006)

Ping898 said:


> Assuming anyone here uses IE still instead of Firefox or other browser choises.....




The problem is some of the core components of IE are used by other common Microsoft Applications and they could be problematic.  We are already seeing incompatibilities with older web pages.  We have an Oasis IP phone system here and with the IE 7.0 we are now getting on_click event errors with some of the web based managment.  So something with IE 7's script interpretation is having a problem with older scripts.

On a related note, our graphic artist consultant was telling me about some incompatibilities with the latest Dream Weaver plugin updates and IE 7.0. 

Something is definitely going on.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 27, 2006)

I've been using ie7 for a couple weeks and it works fairly good so far,but I have found a couple web sites it is currently incapatible with. I have found one big benifit. I have a router than has been problematic for quite awhile and tends to bog down. The " diagnose connection problems" feature included in the new bowser is the only thing that has helped.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2006)

At work they have told us not to upgrade until some compatibility issues have been resolved.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 27, 2006)

This is a general issue in programming when you have bugs or idiosyncratic behavior in how components work.  When people program against that behavior and then you fix it to be what it *should* be, people get messed up.  I think with IE7 you will see that in the CSS compatibility since they've improved CSS support; now all the websties that work around some of the problems in prior versions of IE have to deal with the fixes.

I hear that's one of the toughest parts about the WINE project.  Implementing the API as documented is one thing.  Emulating the bugs and other odd behavior that every one expects is another...


----------



## Monadnock (Oct 28, 2006)

There's two things you never want to see made: Sausage and Software.


----------

